# ? Any reports from Bob Sikes Cut/Apalachicola



## retired (Mar 14, 2010)

Heading down there in a few weeks.  What's going on?  Any body been there this weekend?


----------



## d-a (Mar 14, 2010)

retired said:


> Heading down there in a few weeks.  What's going on?  Any body been there this weekend?



Talked to my buddy yesterday. He said that the bay was really cold and no one was catching fish up the river like normal this time of year. Ofcourse 3-4 days of warm weather can change things for the better. 

d-a


----------



## oldcsm (Mar 14, 2010)

*Apalachicola Bay Reports*

I'll be able to provide a first hand report in a couple weeks. We're heading down 25-29 March. We're staying on St George Island and bringing my Bay Ranger 2410 down there. We always fish Bob Sikes cut as well as East Pass and the areas around the bay. Meanwhile, this report is published weekly and has proven very accurate for us. Things are definately looking up down there. The weather for the next couple of weeks appears to be favorable for great fishing for our trip and likely even better for yours. These reports are updated every Friday morning. So save this link in your favorites: http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/nw/

More soon,


----------



## retired (Mar 14, 2010)

oldcsm; thanks. FYI sent you a PM


----------



## atwdmb (Mar 14, 2010)

We were down there the 4-7th of this month and didn't have any luck in the bay, as the water was still very cool @ about 53 degrees and it was also very windy.  Our boat got skunked all around but our buddies had a little luck with oversized reds in the cut - I think they landed 3 altogether, a picture of the smallest one is attached.  Some warmer weather should bring it around..

atw


----------

